# Topic Suggestion..



## sarahdale24

How about a penpal/epal thread? I love doing penpal stuff, and its become a hobby of mine. The only negative thing I can see from it would be people who are unsure of their relationships right now might steer towards chatting with a penpal/epal and the spouses could get upset. But let that be their discrestion and they know the consequences. My husband knows that I do penpals. I normally only penpal with females just to keep it safe, but due to not making many friends out here, it helps fill that void so to speak. I'd love to be moderator of that forum as well, just send me a PM on what to do.


----------



## Chris H.

Do you know of any of those elswhere I could check out?

I would be afraid of people using it to "hook up" .... because we've had a few that thought this was a "dating" site


----------

